# What to give a ash mallet to drink



## ColeyS1 (24 Jan 2010)

I've just finished playing on the lathe. It was my first proper go at trying to make something that looked half respectable. I was given a piece of ash and decided to turn a little mallet. 







Mallets i've made in the past were from beech-I immersed them in linseed oil until it stopped soaking up any more. Is this still the best way to go, or is there a better finish that can be used? I cant wait to try it. If i did immerse it in oil, do you think i should just immerse the head, or the whole thing? 

Simon


----------



## wizer (24 Jan 2010)

There's no need to put a finish on it. It's a mallet!

The ones I made a couple of months ago I just gave a quick swipe with Lemon Oil. But it wasn't necessary, it will get bashed to twittery 

Well turned by the way, looks nice.


----------



## MikeG. (24 Jan 2010)

I think I wiped mine with Liberon Finishing Oil. Don't let linseed oil anywhere near ash......it turns it the colour of stale pee. I'm with Tom, though....who gives a ---- what a mallet looks like? Its for hitting things with.

Mike


----------



## ColeyS1 (24 Jan 2010)

Thanks for the advice chaps.
I was under the impression that the linseed oil made it a little more durable? :-k I wanted to put something on it to keep it looking new a little longer. Saw this http://www.albioncanvas.co.uk/p451376/Round-head-mallet.html which hasnt helped me decide. Would a quick wipe of danish oil be totally out of the question then? (got some of that handy)
Its only a mallet but would be nice if i could have it looking decent if only for a short while. Perhaps i should turn it into a goblet instead and sit it on a shelf ...............?:lol: 

Simon


----------



## wizer (24 Jan 2010)

No oil is going to protect against you whacking it on the end of a chisel!  

Ash with Danish oil looks literally like you've urinated on it, don't do it!


----------



## ColeyS1 (24 Jan 2010)

Would wax make it urine colour aswell Tom? beginning to think just get on and use it now. Least i wont have to bother with waiting for the finish to dry

Simon


----------



## Richard S (24 Jan 2010)

I thought the idea behing soaking a mallet in linseed oil was to add weight as well as some protection, am I wrong?

Richard


----------



## MikeG. (24 Jan 2010)

Oil doesn't add any protection, except from a bit of moisture. I think this myth stems from putting linseed on cricket bats, where it does nothing other than add weight and protect from rain (not very effectively). Pros don't oil their bats.

Mike


----------



## ColeyS1 (24 Jan 2010)

> I thought the idea behing soaking a mallet in linseed oil was to add weight as well as some protection, am I wrong?
> 
> Richard


Thats kind of what i thought. http://www.middlepeg.com/cricketbatcare.htm just confuses me more now.
Should have just bought one from APTC :roll:


----------



## wizer (24 Jan 2010)

Mike's an ex-pro cricketer. 

I'd suggest not wasting brain space on getting confused about finishing a mallet. Let us know how you get on with it.


----------



## Tony Spear (25 Jan 2010)

wizer":2zdcse90 said:


> Mike's an ex-pro cricketer.



Actually he's an ex wicket-keeper and do you know what they say in the game about them?

Exactly the same as they say in footie about goal keepers!


----------



## MikeG. (25 Jan 2010)

Tony Spear":8q3kmf8h said:


> wizer":8q3kmf8h said:
> 
> 
> > Mike's an ex-pro cricketer.
> ...



What......that they are the only ones who can string a coherent sentence together, or the only ones with any interests other than sport, beer and women?  I did score the odd run or two as well, so know a bit about bats........indeed, I used to adjust a few of my team-mates bats when they got one that was imbalanced or too heavy. Never in 20 years of county cricket did I ever see any bat with linseed oil on it.

Mike


----------



## OPJ (25 Jan 2010)

Mike Garnham":z3x3f1s1 said:


> Oil doesn't add any protection, except from a bit of moisture. I think this myth stems from putting linseed on cricket bats, where it does nothing *other than add weight* and protect from rain (not very effectively). Pros don't oil their bats.



...And that is precisely why I would advise you oil the mallet!! 

We soaked our in a 'bath' of linseed oil for a couple of weeks at college and it did add considerable weight. We used beech and, even then, linseed oil turned them orange! 

So, if you can literally soak them in an oil for a couple of weeks, I'd highly recommend it. If you do go with linseed, make sure it's boiled and not raw, which can takes _weeks_ to dry at this time of year.


----------



## MikeG. (25 Jan 2010)

I don't dispute that Olly, but if you want a heavier mallet why not just make one? You could either use denser wood or make it a bit bigger........and not have to wait a fortnight whilst it soaks up oil.

Mike


----------



## wizer (25 Jan 2010)

Or sink some lead shot in the top ?


----------



## lurker (25 Jan 2010)

Tony Spear":2lgeh4yr said:


> Actually he's an ex wicket-keeper



He was'nt half bad with a bat either (don't bluddy tell him though his head is swollen enough already)


----------



## wizer (25 Jan 2010)

lurker":vudq5ahf said:


> Tony Spear":vudq5ahf said:
> 
> 
> > Actually he's an ex wicket-keeper
> ...



He now uses one to make dovetails...


----------



## DaveL (25 Jan 2010)

wizer":1jcptcno said:


> Or sink some lead shot in the top ?


I can see Tom: yes that's right Dear I *need* a shot gun as the mallet is not heavy enough :lol: :wink:


----------



## Qwibble (26 Jan 2010)

wizer":3t5asxhe said:


> lurker":3t5asxhe said:
> 
> 
> > Tony Spear":3t5asxhe said:
> ...



I can't resist a googly, sorry google: 27.49 1st class batting average  
Is that our Mike?


----------



## woodbloke (4 Feb 2010)

I wouldn't bother with a finish on a mallet either. If you need a heavier one, get hold of a lump of lignum - Rob


----------



## ColeyS1 (4 Feb 2010)

I tried my new mallet on a ashley iles chisel with no finish (just a little wax). First tap and there was a bent dent in the head 2mmish deep. After that did alot more tapping and the whole mallet looked a complete mess. Dents and big divits everywhere.  Wish i had taken a photo so it could be seen. Took it over on the lathe and took a whisker off of the head removing all the craters. I understand its only a mallet and its there to be used, but this thing looked deformed- almost embarrassing to have on my bench .







I've had to try soaking it. It was horrendous as it was. It isn't soaking in the oil very quickly which i hope is a good sign. Theres a normal looking mallet head in the white pot (with tape on) I've weighed this one before being soaked, will be interesting to see if it does gain any weight. Hopefully it'll be a bit harder too. Time will tell :roll: 

Simon


----------



## wizer (4 Feb 2010)

Futile effort, no finish will protect it from dents.


----------



## MikeG. (4 Feb 2010)

Why would you want a pristine looking mallet anyway? Smack it around a bit until it looks rough all over, then you won't feel so bad about using it properly.

Mike


----------



## Mr Ed (4 Feb 2010)

wizer":3pj9zav6 said:


> Futile effort, no finish will protect it from dents.








No dents in this one and I've belted the f*ck out of it in the last couple of months. Acrylic infusion is the future.

Ed


----------



## wizer (4 Feb 2010)

I'm going to have a play with infusing when I get my new toy.....


----------



## Mr Ed (4 Feb 2010)

wizer":3beuhpgw said:


> I'm going to have a play with infusing when I get my new toy.....



You're going to have to expand on that one...

Ed


----------



## wizer (4 Feb 2010)

I have procured a vac pump


----------



## Alf (5 Feb 2010)

Oh dear... It's a _mallet_; it's there to take the dents so your chisel handles _don't_. Which is the number one reason why I can't bring myself to warm to the lignum vitae mallets, however beautiful. Yes, it hurts like hell when you first use it and your beautiful turning gets dinged up - but use it enough and it gets dinged all over and usually looks much better. When it gets too bad, make another, except the next time you'll be armed with the knowledge of what you wanted to change about the last one. :wink:


----------



## ColeyS1 (5 Feb 2010)

> Why would you want a pristine looking mallet anyway?



Force of habit i guess. I always had it drummed into me that if you look after your tools, then they will look after you. 

Ed, your mallet looks the business :!: :!: :!: Will have to investigate this
Acrylic infusion a little more. Your plane adjustment hammer looks incredible to :wink: Bet you enjoy reaching for those each time you need to do some tapping.

Alf,


> it's there to take the dents so your chisel handles don't


Thats a very good point! Never thought of it like that. I once witnessed someone chopping wood with a chisel and rubber mallet. Thought they were going to smack themselves in the face the way the mallet was bouncing around. Guess its just trying to find a happy medium. Not soft as poop, but not ards a dugs ade :lol: 

Where can i buy some of this lignum?

Simon


----------



## wizer (5 Feb 2010)

Lignum is rather expensive if you buy it in timber form. If you can't find it local then Timberline are sure to stock it. But it will cost.

The more popularly way that I and many other woodworkers have obtained a suitible size lump of lignum is by buying old wooden bowling balls that where pretty much always made with lignum until they a started producing them in alternative plastic type materials. Ebay is the place to look but the prices on there can get silly. Keep an eye out and you should get a good price on one (or a pair). Beware of the name 'Lignoid' as this is not wood, but a plastic substitute.

I have given my mallet a few bashes and, as yet, no dings at all.


----------



## Mr Ed (5 Feb 2010)

coleysbiscuit":31ozusl7 said:


> Ed, your mallet looks the business :!: :!: :!: Will have to investigate this
> Acrylic infusion a little more. Your plane adjustment hammer looks incredible to :wink: Bet you enjoy reaching for those each time you need to do some tapping.



I can't claim any credit for the mallet;






The plane adjustment hammer on the other hand was entirely made by me and yes it is a joy to use.

Ed


----------



## Benchwayze (9 Feb 2010)

Have a few pure malts, and then breathe on it. That's all the finish you'll need. 
:lol: 

It's a mallet. It's for hitting things. (It happens to be a very nice looking mallet as it is, and it's also very commendable for a first effort.) 

The old workers used to clean up their mallets from time to time, to get the worst dings out of them. When the mallet finally got so small it looked ridiculous, they would buy or make another. 

Leave the linseed in the bottle; and anything else for that matter. Ash is quite malleable, so I don't think you'll do much more than bruise it unless you go mad. 

Cheers 
John


----------

